# Android 4.0.4 Fragen und Anleitung?



## Tim1974 (20. März 2013)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich ein Android-Smartphone, genauer das Mobistel Cynus T1 mit Android 4.0.4 und Congstar-Prepaid-Karte.
Es gibt einige Probleme und Fragen, die ich bisher nicht selbstständig lösen konnte, darum möchte ich sie hier mal stellen:

1.) Gibt es im Internet kostenlos eine Anleitung zu Android 4.0.4 auf deutsch in der alles verständlich für Anfänger erklärt wird?
2.) Sollte ich auf eine neuere Version von Android updaten um damit die Sicherheit im Internet zu erhöhen, oder anderen Updates einspielen?
3.) Bin ich im Internet sicher genug, wenn ich Scripte von Webseiten verboten lasse und keine Apps von Seiten außerhalb des Markts installiere?
4.) Wenn ich das Handy einschalte und die PIN eingebe, kann ich zwar sofort telefonieren, aber es steht oben ein "!" in einem Dreieck, wenn ich das öffne, steht da sowas in der Art wie "keine Simkarte gefunden oder erkannt..." drunter steht aber Congstar. Ich habe dann ein bischen drauf rumgeklickt und irgendwann verschwand die Meldung, leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau was ich geklickt habe und ob es daran lag. Ist das normal am Anfang nach dem Einschalten, oder liegt es daran, daß ich ein Dualsim-Handy habe und nur eine Simkarte eingelegt ist?

MfG. Tim


----------



## OctoCore (20. März 2013)

Fangen wir mal klein an:
Android 4.0 Hilfe Download


----------



## Tim1974 (20. März 2013)

Danke, in dem Fall wäre es mir aber lieber das als gedruckte Ausgabe zu bekommen, weil ich es einfach viel praktikabler finde, ein Heft oder Buch neben dem Handy liegen zu haben und dann alles in Ruhe zu probieren. Bekommt man das auch im Buchfachhandel zu kaufen oder etwas ähnliches?

Dann noch eine andere Frage, ich hab gelesen das es Virenscanner für Android gibt, soweit ich das richtig verstehe muß man sich aber zum Download bei Google ein Konto bzw. Account erstellen. Wenn ich mich da jetzt anmelde, lade ich dann die Apps auf den PC und vom PC dann via USB-Kabel aufs Smartphone? 
Oder muß ich mit dem Smartphone selbst online gehen um mir diese Antivirus-Apps zu installieren?

Ich bin was Android angeht halt wirklich ein Anfänger und weiß momentan nicht so recht von welcher Seite und auf welche Weise ich da am besten einsteige.


----------



## OctoCore (21. März 2013)

Drucks dir doch aus. 
Im Grunde braucht man das auch nicht wirklich - bis auf die Feinheiten (manche wissen bis heute nicht, dass man auch ohne Extra-Apps Ordner anlegen kann) erklärt sich alles praktisch von selbst, wenn man ein wenig mit der Oberfläche herumspielt.
Bei den Geräteeinstellungen ist zwar vieles bei allen Geräten gleich - trotzdem ist einiges herstellerspezifisch
Wenn du was aus Googles Playstore holen möchtest, musst du dir dort ein Konto erstellen.
Alles was man dafür angeben muss, ist eine gültige Emailadresse. 
Auf dem Androidgerät legst du auch ein Konto an, mit der gleichen Adresse.
Geladen wird grundsätzlich über das Androidgerät. 
Aber du kannst auch über den PC im Playstore stöbern und Apps sammeln - aber die werden immer zu deinem Phone geschickt und gehen nicht über den PC. Dein Schlaufon muss dafür aber nicht online sein - die Lieferung erfolgt automatisch, wenn es wieder online ist.


----------

